# Zwilling Kramer Parer Comparison: Meiji vs Euroline Damascus



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 30, 2015)

I recently acquired the Zwilling Kramer Meiji Parer, and thought I'd compare it to the Zwilling Kramer Euroline Damascus Parer I've had for awhile. I also did a comparison of three Takamura sujihikis (http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...Uchigumo-and-270mm-HSPS-Pro-(formerly-Blazen)) so guess I'm in comparison mode...

Both knives come packaged in a similar box but with different labels:






You can see that the Meiji is larger than the Euroline:





The Meiji also has more of an eased ago/chin (http://zknives.com/knives/kitchen/misc/jbladeant.shtml), I have mixed feelings about this personally:





*STATS*
Now it comes time to see how they measure up (no pun intended) against one another:
*Meiji / Euroline*
Core Steel: FC-61 (AEB-L?) / SG-2
HRC: 61° / 63°
Cladding: mirror polished etched ladder damascus / etched chevron damascus
Blade Length: 90mm heel to tip / 85mm heel to tip
Blade Height: ~22mm at heel / ~22mm at heel
Spine Thickness Above Heel: 1.49mm / 1.67mm
Weight: 69g / 67g
Handle Length (to bolster): 122mm / 104mm
OAL: ~217mm / ~198mm
Handle Material: Pakkawood / Micarta
Price*: $149.95USD / $199.95USD
_* - prices are based on SLT website, I believe I paid under $190CAD for the Euroline when I got it_

*USAGE*
I've only used the Meiji briefly, so longer term observations such as edge retention cannot be commented on at this time. I definitely noticed the thinness of the Meiji compared to the Euroline when making thin slices of ginger root, there is some flex to the blade if you try. The mirror polished blade of the Meiji didn't seem to have the "drag" common with the Euroline, although with such a small blade it isn't as noticeable (much more pronounced on the Euroline santoku I used to have). The D shaped (right hand design) actually feels really good to hold as a lefty because my fingers wrap around the handle perfectly, I tried holding it in my right hand and it actually felt somewhat uncomfortable because the ridge is so pronounced (unlike on my Miyabi 5000MCD-B Parer). The Meiji is larger than the Euroline: blade, handle, etc.; I almost think the handle could be a bit smaller being a Parer but overall it isn't a problem. It will remain to be seen how the FC-61 core steel compares to the SG-2 for edge retention.

*CONCLUSIONS*
Personally, my favourite Parer is my Miyabi 5000MCD-B, but I'm glad to welcome the Meiji into my collection. I already have the Euroline Damascus Bread Knife, so having the Meiji Parer allows me to diversify my ZK knife assortment. I prefer the size of the Euroline Parer compared to the Meiji, and one would think the core steel would also be superior (it costs more afterall ). The Meiji is less expensive, which I was slightly surprised about because it is an SLT exclusive whereas the Euroline is available at many locations. A number of factors to consider when shopping for a Parer...


----------



## Matus (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank you for the comparison. Nice read.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 30, 2015)

I have the euro line parer. Big fan of it. Thanks for the comparison write up!


----------

